# Third ooth hatch. But something's different !



## Digger (May 13, 2013)

The third ooth in my incubation tub hatched last night. But there's something....different.

This brood has a different look that the other two hatchling groups. The other two are definitely Tenodera sinensis. This new hatch, however has produced nymphs that are very pale yellowish with jet black eyes. They are also hyperactive - much more so than the other T. sinensis nymphs. I'll try to post comparison images later (they're very hard to photograph, although I might dispatch 2 to mantid heaven for ease of photography). Any preliminary ideas about this new batch? Never seen any species around here other than Chinese.


----------



## jrh3 (May 13, 2013)

so there wild collected ooths?


----------



## Digger (May 13, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> so there wild collected ooths?


Yes, they were all collected within a 200 yard radius. And the egg case structure appears the same as the others. The new hatchlings physiology is similar, but eyes and body color are completely different. Their behavior is more aggressive and active.


----------



## sally (May 13, 2013)

That is the color of the wild ooth babies that I hatched last week. Maybe they are religiosa....I made the assumption that they were T. sinensis, but I am rethinking that now. They are a pale yellowgreen, very long, and really active. I will post pictures later.


----------



## Digger (May 13, 2013)

sally said:


> That is the color of the wild ooth babies that I hatched last week. Maybe they are religiosa....I made the assumption that they were T. sinensis, but I am rethinking that now. They are a pale yellowgreen, very long, and really active. I will post pictures later.


Thanks Patricia. I'll do the same.


----------



## jrh3 (May 13, 2013)

u think they may be agustin?


----------



## MantidLord (May 13, 2013)

Jr, that's what I was thinking. But I thought the ooths were distinct. Regardless, a picture of the ooths (and the nymphs) would help a lot.


----------



## sally (May 13, 2013)

Digger said:


> Thanks Patricia. I'll do the same.


If you don't mind i'll take a pic of the ooth and nymphs and post on your thread since we are basically asking the same question, OK?


----------



## sinensispsyched (May 13, 2013)

Little late, butm. religiosa's my certain theory.


----------



## agent A (May 13, 2013)

I agree with sin

Ur describing religiosa


----------



## Digger (May 13, 2013)

sally said:


> If you don't mind i'll take a pic of the ooth and nymphs and post on your thread since we are basically asking the same question, OK?


Absolutely.


----------



## Tony C (May 13, 2013)

agent A said:


> I agree with sin
> 
> Ur describing religiosa


No way you could confuse a religiosa (or angustipennis) ooth with sinensis.

T. sinensis:





T. angustipennis:





M. religiosa:


----------



## sally (May 13, 2013)

your ooth def. different. here is mine with pic of the yellow buggers. My ooth looks like a T. sinensis to my untrained eye....sorry bout the pic it was through plastic. And I was gardening so no manicure ewww lol


----------



## OctoberRainne (May 13, 2013)

Sally's yours look like Tenodera sinensis to me,right color and ooth shape,the more humidity the more they will begin to green/lighten a bit as nymphs,so some are brown and some get more yellowy green for a few molts early on,right eyes as well


----------



## jamurfjr (May 13, 2013)

In Digger's previous post, all oothecae appear to be from T. sinensis. Could be the nymphs were viewed while still in a teneral state, hence the lighter color? Just a thought.


----------

